# [DEAL OVER] Upcoming Fire Deal at 6:15PM EST



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like

http://www.amazon.com/Boogie-Board-8-5-Inch-Writing-PT01085CYA0002/dp/B00AFPR68E/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Will be $5 for the fire deal. Appears to be a dumb-pad? non-smart-tablet? Basically it seems to work like an etch a sketch. You can write on it, draw, etc in one color and then press a button to erase it. No way to download/save the images (I guess you could take a picture with a cell phone).

Be good for TODO lists, shoping lists, and playing Tic-Tac-Toe I guess. 

Have fun!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I was jut coming to post this. 

I know it's only $5 but I don't think I would use this any more than I do pen and paper. I imagine it would be fun for children, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> I was jut coming to post this.
> 
> I know it's only $5 but I don't think I would use this any more than I do pen and paper. I imagine it would be fun for children, though.


I was toying with the idea, though I have whiteboards for this...

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

For $5 and free shipping .. I might.. I've always missed or just missed these things.  I guess it could save some paper for notes you don't need to save.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I might put one by the phone .. or if it isn't useful, give it to a child.

Someone reviewed and said their father used it for a year he was in the hospital and unable to talk.  

I have one in my cart at $22 and I guess we have to wait and see the $5 price and then go?  And maybe get it?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> I might put one by the phone .. or if it isn't useful, give it to a child.
> 
> Someone reviewed and said their father used it for a year he was in the hospital and unable to talk.
> 
> I have one in my cart at $22 and I guess we have to wait and see the $5 price and then go? And maybe get it?


Yeah - 6:15pm it should fall to $5 as the Fire Deal... 7,000 in stock.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ACK!
100% claimed!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Luckily I realized it was to be ordered from the Fire.

When it went I hit buy and it had a glitch, but I did get one.  wanted to see about 2, but I did get one!!  Kind of fun and I think it might be useful too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BAH!! it was sold out in less then a couple seconds! I clicked the instant the button came up and did not get one. Unreasonable.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> BAH!! it was sold out in less then a couple seconds! I clicked the instant the button came up and did not get one. Unreasonable.


Wait the button came back and I got one!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been wanting to pick up a couple of these for my classroom for a long time but I just couldn't afford $30 apiece for them.  I did manage to snag one of the offers so at least I'll have one now!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was definitely sold out in about 3 minutes.  I happened to see the notice so was watching the count down and checked it out as soon as it went live.  Actually had one in my cart and was considering it, then decided I didn't really need it -- and the hubs would think it was just silly -- so I took it out and when I went back to the page it was already sold out.  It was 6:18!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was definitely sold out in about 3 minutes. I happened to see the notice so was watching the count down and checked it out as soon as it went live. Actually had one in my cart and was considering it, then decided I didn't really need it -- and the hubs would think it was just silly -- so I took it out and when I went back to the page it was already sold out. It was 6:18!


I might have gotten the one you pulled out of your cart then!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I also had a glitch the first time I tried to order but got one!!  I was actually about to head upstairs when I picked up my Fire and saw the offer .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I use these everyday. I have a small & a large one. It's a catch all of info. that I usually copy over to paper/my notebook later. I saw the deal. I usually miss these deals. I was cleaning up after dinner. I checked. I saw that I had a minute something to go. I figured that I had time to go to the bathroom. After all, there were lots of these. I come back & the deal is over. I wasn't that long. I missed it. I should have sat down at the kitchen table, that I still needed to clean up, waited & bought it.   I am glad that you posted how quickly this deal went. For $5....I paid for both the small & large Boogie Board at Amazon for something like $80 or more a few years back. This reminds me of ebay where you have to wait & then be really quick.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I intended to buy this and got sidetracked and didn't remember it until about 6:30, so I trotted off to look expecting that they were all gone. But fear not, I was able to get the blue one! It won't arrive until next Tuesday, but no big deal. I figured with 4 kids around here and my daughter who is hoping to get her own classroom next year, that for $5 I could easily get my money's worth out of it.


----------

